# I have a problem with editing to cs4 and nik software



## Stormy70 (Apr 24, 2013)

I have just developed a problem that is proving to be a difficult one. I have had my primary library drive go nuts on me and I have bought a new drive and restored my library to the new drive.
I installed the 4.4 update and went to open a file in cs4 or nik software using render in lightroom and it comes up with an interesting message.
Message is as follows :

Lightroom was unable to prepare the selected file at ... for editing. It will not be opened.

It can be opened if I use the open anyway option it opens, as does using the merge to panorama option strangely enough.

Any ideas on what may be happening?

I rolled back to LR4.3 and reinstalled 4.4... both had this problem.....

Cheers


----------



## clee01l (Apr 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. Have you tried this with different image files?  Do you have write permission in the folder where the TIFF is being created for the NIK process?  Is there enough free space on the drive where working storage is located?

if my questions don't lead you to a solution, please post a screen shot of the NIK external editor panel settings  from Preferences and we can investigate further.


----------



## Stormy70 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi Cletus, thank you for the reply, as I have been looking for a few days. I have just checked read write status on the new external hard drive and it is read only for some reason. I am running a seagate backup plus, so uses ntfs with it's convertor for use with mac. I will investigate further. Thanks for the help. I have just found a forum that is telling me this is a common problem that seagate is not too forthcoming in letting mac users know. Time for a reformat. Cheers


----------



## clee01l (Apr 24, 2013)

Is there a reason that you MUST have the seagate drive formatted as NTFS?  It would be better to format it as HFS+ if used exclusively in an OSX environment or exFAT if it is to be used in a dual Windows/OSX environment.

Most EHDs come pre-formatted and usually NTFS unless specifically formatted for a Mac as HFS+  This is because most Windows users don't have the knowledge to negotiate formatting a EHD and companies like Seagate sell more drives if all you have to do is plug it in and use it.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Apr 24, 2013)

If the drive is formatted NTFS, Mac's will treat it as read-only. Cletus is right. You need to reformat the drive.

Hal


----------



## Stormy70 (Apr 25, 2013)

I downloaded the ntfs for mac from the seagate site as it was suggested on the package to go this way. It now works, but I will reformat at a later date when I have some downtime. It works with the conversion program, so I can finish some work i have going on at the moment. Funny thing was is that it was set up like that when I initially restored from time machine. For some reason it just stopped working, so a reinstall for ntfs for mac fixed it. Cheers


----------

